# moving 55 gallon tank



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

i have decided i want to move my 55 gallon from teh living room to teh bedroom up stairs.heres my prob the tank is finally how i want it planted and everything is growinig as i want it .
i have never moved a tank before other than taking everything out of it.
anyone have any sugggestions . i dont want to take all the plants out and soil.
cant remember how heavy teh 55 gal was 36 in length not the 48 in.
any ideas ,on the best method or do i have to empty everything .
let me know 
thanks 
tom


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

take lots of pictures for reference, remove everything, empty the tank and set the plants up all over again from the pictures. its really heavy moving it with abit of water and substrate going upstair. Even if you got a couple of strong friends everything inside the tank will be stirred up anyway by moving it upstairs.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*hey*

Damn .that's not the answer I wanted to hear 
Lol
I was thinking of sliding the tank onto a sheet of thick
Plywood
Thanks
-


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Use plywood on the bottom with tank strapped to it.
Remove all fish/water and leave all plants and substrate.
Pretend your NFL linesmen and move the tank.
Replace water and fish.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

who knows maybe after setting up the tank over again you might like the new setup better? if not you still have the pictures eh?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

lol .....yah i like the word PRETEND..... adn ten a day later need tosee the chripractor ,.
thanks guys 
tom


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Well just think, you've missed out on all the snow shoveling so far this year, so the back is due for an injury right...?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.........dont say that word


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

the S word....


















SUN!!!!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Shovel, slush, snow?


----------



## Groovychild (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey,

I was in the same spot as you are a few weeks ago. I just successfully moved my planted 55G from my shaded window sill to a stand at the other end of the apartment. 

Did this at the same time of my weekly water change so, syphoned out 30% of the water for the dump in the garden. Turn off all your equipment - fileter, heater, pump etc. Syphoned out alot more till there was just about 5 inches of water in the tank into a holding bin. Used a clothes storage bin which you can get of $20 from crappy tyre. At this level 2 guys in decent shape can eaisly carry a 55G. Got a buddy of mine to lift the other end and moved it over onto the new location on the stand. 

Over the course of the weekend I filled back the water from the holding bin and then the new conditioned water from the water change till it was up to full again. This way your still using the cycled water and filling slowly enough to not schock the inhabitants and the water acclimatises itself to a comfy level. You might want to put an empty bown in the tank and syphon the water onto it so that the water overflows into the tank and dosent disturb the gravel or substrate too much. 

If you dont have plants then I'd advise you to take the fish out and keep them aside till your all moved. All I had to remove from the tank besides the water was the light fixture which just pops back on when your done. 

Hope this helps. All the best with the move!

Cheers!


----------

